
8 Years Old with No Finance Experience, Too Late to Get into PE? - KFC_Manager
https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/forums/8-years-old-with-no-finance-experience-too-late-to-get-into-pe
======
Antoninus
Sounds like posts on r/cscareerquestions

------
Havoc
In fairness it is quite hard to break into PE front office

------
enjoyyourlife
(2018)

~~~
josu
2017

>Mod Note (Andy): top 50 posts of 2017, this one ranks #1 (based on # of
silver bananas)

